# Sparda-Bank MTB 3 Std Rennen in Hagen am 05.07.2008



## Gerol68 (18. Mai 2008)

*Zee Aylienz e.V. MTB-Hagen Einladung zum Rennwochenende nach Hagen*

Das Sparda-Bank MTB 3 Stunden Rennen wird als 3 Stunden Rennen auf einem ca. 6 Kilometer langen Rundkurs ausgetragen. Die Strecke ist für alle Starter gleich und beinhaltet Forstwege sowie zahlreiche Singletrails und fahrtechnisch anspruchsvollere Abschnitte.
Mit dem Format "3-Stunden-Rennen" möchten wir auch dem Marathonfahrer die Möglichkeit bieten auf einer technisch anspruchsvolleren Strecke zu fahren, als es die Marathonpisten in der Regel hergeben. Durch die ständig belebte Strecke während des dreistündigen Wettkampfes ergeben sich immer wieder Überholmanöver. Langeweile wird da nicht aufkommen. Dafür soll auch unser Rahmenprogramm sorgen, das sich aber noch in der Planung befindet.

Die Anmeldung ist ab sofort freigeschaltet.

Da wir aufgrund der Streckenlänge ein Teilnehmerlimit von 200 Startern vorsehen, empfiehlt es sich, sich frühzeitig hier anzumelden. 

http://www.zee-aylienz.de

Startgeld:
20 Euro bei Meldung bis 27.06. 2008 (Eingang des Startgeldes), Nachmeldegebühr 10 Euro bis 90 Minuten vor dem Start

Für alle Klassen sind Sachpreise für die jeweils ersten 3 Plätze vorgesehen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Gerol68 (28. Mai 2008)

Nachtrag:

*3. Lauf zum IXS-NRW-Cup am 6. Juli 2008*

Das CC-Rennen am Sonntag den 6. Juli 2008 ist offen für Lizenz- und Hobbyfahrer und wird im Rahmen der IXS-NEW-Cup Serie ausgetragen, die 7 Läufe in ganz NRW umfasst.

Ort wie angegeben unt unter dem selben Link zu erreichen

Gruß Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerol68 (17. Juni 2008)

*Hallo Biker,

es sind noch Plätze frei beim  1. 3Std. Rennen von Hagen

Gruß Gerol*


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen.
Sorry dass ich den Thread wieder ausgrabe.

Hat gestern irgendjemand Fotos von mir (Startnummer 1; dunkles Scott-Trikot+ Hose; Giant Anthem 3) und/oder meinem Teamkollegen (Startnummer 52; schwarzes TransGermany-Finisher-Trikot, weisse Hose; rot-schwarzes Genius MC 20) gemacht? Wäre schön, wenn sich der-/diejenige hier kurz melden könnte.

Gruß und Danke im Voraus,
Kai


----------

